

Hacker Monthly issue 3 is out - almost
http://www.magcloud.com/browse/Issue/102377

======
spicyj
Looks like it's featured on the MagCloud homepage:

<http://www.magcloud.com/>

------
yesimahuman
Just curious, whats up with the price increase?

~~~
bearwithclaws
More pages (MagCloud charges $0.20 per page).

------
kingkawn
how's your experience with magcloud?

~~~
bearwithclaws
Everything is really hassle-free. Support is great. Print quality is superb.

But they are still new and obviously a lot of rooms to improve: \- Cheaper
international shipping rate (currently sets at $13.45 to ship outside
UK/US/Canada). \- Print magazine subscription option. \- API

~~~
biturd
Is there any competition in this space? What other alternatives are there
besides MagCloud?

What happens when you get beyond the current price you are at, which seems to
be about the most people would be willing to pay? What is your next step when
you hit 50+ pages?

Thank you.

~~~
bearwithclaws
The other POD alternatives (Lulu and CreateSpace) have a wider focus while
MagCloud sharply target on the magazine niche.

Not sure about your second question. MagCloud allows publisher to markup price
from the base $0.20/page cost.

~~~
mkramlich
One weakness I saw with MagCloud's pricing model is they do not seem to allow
the publisher to set a price that is lower than the sum of the per-page costs.
So you can't directly subsidize the price for the consumer, say with your
advertising revenue. They currently require you to pass the full page-based
cost on to the person who buys a printed issue. So large page counts make the
issue price pretty high, possibly pricing you out of many markets because of
it.

This inflexibility may be the cost of getting the overall convenience of the
service, but it's the biggest disadvantage I've seen so far when considering
it for my own business ideas.

